# Stupid things girls complain about



## john25usa (Mar 10, 2009)

I was bored so I decided to make a thread of some of the stupid things girls complain about.

The toilet seat MUST be down.

feel free to post what you think are the stupidest things girls complain about below.

EDIT

Please DO NOT post in this thread I started it as a joke, but it has become serious and I never intended or wanted it to become like that.

I have also requested two days ago that this thread is to be deleted. If you are a moderator please DELETE THIS THREAD.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 10, 2009)

tim2g said:
			
		

> The toilet seat MUST be down.


That is not stupid, that is clever.  Seriously late at night when you desperatly need a poo and you're touching cloth the last thing you want is crap yourself while putting a seat down.

All in all what may seem stupid to us, is actually clever.  Apart from the "I don't think I'll enjoy it" excuse as they always enjoy it.


----------



## granville (Mar 10, 2009)

That's easy to fight back. Complain to her to keep the seat up when she's done.

My mom gets irritated at everything. So I can't even begin to say specifics.


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 11, 2009)

girls complain about the WAY shit is done, not the fact the exact F--king same thing is being accomplished in an easier way.

And also cuz girls instinctively just sit on a toliet. Try sitting on a toilet with the seat up. Your butt falls almost into the bowl. girls don't like that--as a matter of fact, no one does.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 12, 2009)

Install a urinal.
Problem solved!


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 16, 2009)

How dumb are girls that they sit down with out looking


----------



## bowlofspiders (Mar 16, 2009)

Guys will put the seat down when girls put the seat UP.


----------



## cubin' (Mar 16, 2009)

this isn't complaining, just stupid things they say.

'Lawlz whos winning the cricket?' - impossible to tell early in test matches!

football is on the tv 'lawlz who is playing' IT SAYS WHOS PLAYING UP THE TOP OF THE SCREEN AT ALL TIMES. 'lawlz who's winning?' THE SCORE IS ON THE TOP OF THE SCREEN AT ALL TIMES

saying one thing and meaning another. 

circular logic 

asking them if they are ok "i'm fine' LIES THEY ARE ANYTHING BUT FINE, they are fucking pissed off at you, probably. 

'lawl i think that dudes hair is really nice' - translation, i think your hair looks shit. 


I love teh females but they can be strange at times. I guess we can be strange also though.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 16, 2009)

women are impossible to figure out


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 16, 2009)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> women are impossible to figure out


amen to that


----------



## Regiiko (Mar 16, 2009)

Sometimes I wish men were asexual.

I don't understand why particular women love talking about 'that time of the month' and exaggerating the pain. Oh god, shut the fuck up already. I know it's painful, why the fuck do you think I'm not talking to you this week?


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Mar 17, 2009)

Sexist thread is sexist. >_>


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

My ex used to always get mad when I talked to other random girls that she didn't like...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 17, 2009)

V!olaPlayer said:
			
		

> Sexist thread is sexist. >_>


ty.

in a forum full of dudes who have bad experiences with women
this is what i hate most.


----------



## notnarb (Mar 17, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> V!olaPlayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWW MANN WHAT CONDESCENSION! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   PFFFT. WOMEN   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, the sight of an upright toilet seat offends me, even as someone with a penis.  If you _just_ urinated, odds are, you are not going to be the next one using the toilet to pee (assuming someone else lives at your house.  If you live by yourself and a guest uses your bathroom and complains, bar them access to your bathroom and demand they leave the premises, or gtfo, if you will).  Putting down the seat is not by any means hard and the sort of interaction required to determine the next user of the toilet is definitely not worth the effort...  Unless... You know... You're into that sort of thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am fairly surprised a "girls are icky" thread has come about with serious responses.  lol chauvinism.  (in case I wasn't clear, jay kay tinyt)


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Mar 17, 2009)

An old girlfriend of mine always used to complain when I did/didn't stick up for her in front of people. Whichever I did, she always got mad at me for not doing the other thing. 



			
				yuyuyup said:
			
		

> women are impossible to figure out


If you know a girl for a while, and this might sounds REALLY sexist, but I found it to be pretty easy to figure her out and I pretty much always knew what to say. But I guess girls probably also feel that way about many guys.


----------



## Shakraka (Mar 17, 2009)

They complain about everything. Well, at least my mom, anyways; I'm pretty sure not all girls complain about everything. I hope. 

However though, I've grown accustomed to my mom's constant complaints so I've learned to tone out her voice most of the time. What's worse is that she has high blood pressure so complaints come much more often than not.


----------



## john25usa (Mar 23, 2009)

notnarb said:
			
		

> I am fairly surprised a "girls are icky" thread has come about with serious responses.  lol chauvinism.  (in case I wasn't clear, jay kay tinyt)



lol i never intended a stupid thread like this to become so serious it was only ever supposed to be something to laugh at

EDIT
requesting for the thread to be deleted

EDIT 2
and by the way i think sexism is just plain stupid sure you can have the odd joke here and there but it shouldn't be serious like this thread turned out to be


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 23, 2009)

Ultimate Solution:
(if you don't wanna install a urinal)

Insist that everyone in the house puts both the ring AND the lid down.
Looks nicer that way anyway.


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 23, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Ultimate Solution:
> (if you don't wanna install a urinal)
> 
> Insist that everyone in the house puts both the ring AND the lid down.
> Looks nicer that way anyway.



Oh Man. that's sick! Are they swimming in the toilet water section!?


----------



## Raestloz (Mar 23, 2009)

Kinda reminds me of how Nemo escaped ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The last thing I wanna hear when a girl wants to go to a party is: "I've worn that one 3 parties ago! I don't want to wear that one!" Fuck! What's with you? I will wear any cloth anywhere as long as I'm not nekkid, what's the deal with wearing the same thing after 3 full months? Will anybody for God's sake remember?


----------



## Advi (Mar 23, 2009)

You guys have yet to realize the secrets to sensitivity.

Gawd, is it THAT HARD to put the seat down. I do all the time. If a habit is that hard then I guess you never brush your teeth or shower, lol.

*Posts merged*



			
				GameSoul said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No dude, look closer. There's an inner partition that seperates the toilet water from the shit water.

Not that it matters anyway, with a strong filter they'd live just as fine, seeing as they swim in their own ammonia anyway lol.


----------



## Apex (Mar 24, 2009)

"Don't do that while I'm asleep."


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 24, 2009)

now the girls are going to start a thread
Stupid things boys complain about


----------



## Dr. Canuck (Mar 24, 2009)

My ex use to complain when I'd sleep with her sister. But what the heck am I suppose to do?


----------



## Scorpei (Mar 24, 2009)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> now the girls are going to start a thread
> Stupid things boys complain about


Pretty simple really, girls and what they cause. End thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Digeman (Mar 24, 2009)

YEA WOMEN HAVE VAGINAS AND VAGINAZ SAUX A....BEWBIES! 

Okey for those that didn't notice, that was a joke.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways don't you think it's ironic that you're complaining about the smallest things, such as "women complaining" about the smallest of things?

Dunno....i just find that kind of funny


----------



## Scorpei (Mar 24, 2009)

Digeman said:
			
		

> YEA WOMEN HAVE VAGINAS AND VAGINAZ SAUX A....BEWBIES!
> 
> Okey for those that didn't notice, that was a joke.
> 
> ...


???? Beat them at their own game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Well it IS a topic about what they complain about (generalizing the hell out of it, naturally).


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 24, 2009)

notnarb said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have a toilet seat that doesn't go all the way around and can "aim" correctly you dont have to put the seat up to begin with


----------



## Retal (Mar 24, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> V!olaPlayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make it sound like anyone has good experiences with women.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 24, 2009)

What makes me mad is when girls say they are fat when they aren't.

My friends girlfriend is as thin as a twig lol, she is always like "Man, I'm fat, this sucks." I'm like "[insert name here (lol)] You are NOT FAT!"


----------



## Lametta (Mar 24, 2009)

V!olaPlayer said:
			
		

> Sexist thread is sexist. >_>


agreed, is a sexist thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Girls could write so many things about boys to fill a whole forum dedicated.

Men always complain about girls but then they always want one near


----------



## Calafas (Mar 24, 2009)

Lametta said:
			
		

> Men always complain about girls but then they always want one near



Cause we need someone to make our sandwiches and clean, dont we?


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Mar 24, 2009)

So, only two people completely agree with me, and, alas, they're girls.

Sexism is very imminent, and I really don't agree that just because this forum is made up of mostly males, [including me] some of you shouldn't use that to your advantage. This forum is for everyone, and just because males are the higher majority, does not mean that it is a male-dominated forum.

Learn to respect others. So what if women complain? Just suck it up. Aren't you supposed to be tough anyways?

[Again, notice I refer to *most* males.]


----------



## Extreme Coder (Mar 24, 2009)

V!olaPlayer said:
			
		

> So, only two people completely agree with me, and, alas, they're girls.
> 
> Sexism is very imminent, and I really don't agree that just because this forum is made up of mostly males, [including me] some of you shouldn't use that to your advantage. This forum is for everyone, and just because males are the higher majority, does not mean that it is a male-dominated forum.
> 
> ...


I think you're taking this a bit too seriously


----------



## Rayder (Mar 25, 2009)

I've carefully avoided this thread for quite a while now, but here's the way I see "stupid things women complain about".

From a man's point of view, many of the things women complain about DO seem silly, but as a man our priorities are different.   Many of the things men complain about probably seem silly to most women.  By nature, women are higher maintenance than men and are forced to endure things that most men can't even comprehend.  Things like their periods....that's a painful time for some women and just an annoyance to others.  Still, it's something men don't have to contend with.  Men just fart and go on their way.  

Women have to make themselves  look pretty with make-up, perfumes, diets and fancy clothes to attract the man they like because most men are superficial and won't even look at a woman who doesn't make the effort to doll herself up.  Men wear whatever the hell was clean that day and don't have to put nearly as much thought into their personal appearance and women tend to like us anyway.  The only thing men have to worry about is their job and not upsetting the women.

9 times out of 10, there is really only one thing on a man's mind when looking for a woman.  Women, on the other hand, consider many factors before choosing a man.  Since I'm a man, I can't really say what all factors it is they are looking for, but I KNOW this is so.

Women have the babies which makes them consider things a little more intensely, and getting pregnant is a HUGE complication for them.  Men just follow their boners around and the only thing men have to worry about down there is not getting kicked in the nuts.

Generally speaking, women are expected (by men) to keep the house while the men make the messes and bring home the money.  Luckily, in this day and age, that mentality is changing rapidly.  

In short, women are complex and thoughtful and men are relatively simple and impulsive.  Of course though, there ARE exceptions to every rule and some women are sluts or skanks or whatever else you want to call them. Similarly, some men are sensitive and kind, while others are jerks or assholes.

A bunch of guys complaining about what women complain about is better left in a private converstaion among men, not on a public forum.  Same goes for women bashing men on a public forum.  It's not really appropriate, especially on a friggin' video game forum.  All this complaining (men vs. women or vice versa) really tells me is that there are quite a lot of people with no respect for the opposite sex.

I'll tell ya, it really disturbs me to see men treating women like crap or as if they were less important then they are.  It's even more disturbing to me when I see women who continues to stick with those kinds of men....and I see it everyday.  Now THAT is something I will NEVER understand.

Now, you may ask what I, as a man, may think about everything I just said.  Truth is, it doesn't matter what I think, it's what I do that's important and I'll show ANY woman respect unless she shows me that she doesn't deserve it.  At this time, I have NEVER had any reason not to respect the women on this forum.  And even if I did have some issue or whatever, I would keep it to myself and not rant about it on a public forum.

I know I left out a whole bunch of things that could have been mentioned, but no one likes a wall of text and this reply is already becoming that, so I'll just stop here.  Besides, I fear I drifted somewhat from the main topic a bit.


----------



## cubin' (Mar 25, 2009)

This thread is in good fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Girls complain about us all the time, often not in good fun. (but not all grls will do this) I'm the most non-sexist person evar but can still have fun with this sort of thing. 

Yes, much is stereotypes. 

WOMEN HAVE VAGINAS AND VAGINAZ SAUX A....BEWBIES! 

lol


I'm just as likely to disrespect a female than a male. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> And even if I did have some issue or whatever, I would keep it to myself and not rant about it on a public forum.



yet you'd do this to a dude? IMO that's sexist if it's true. it's quite a complicated issue.  good points there though Rayder

Complaining is kinda fun, don't take it personally girls I could write a much longer list of what I like about you. Personality is just as important as looks for me, maybe even more so. What I need is - a Bubbly, positive, upbeat, passionate (not just in bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ambitious, fun, independent, likes video games and is sexi. Way too many emos around these days that focus on 'poor old me, mi parents didnt pay for me to go on overseas trip wat LOOSAHs'  'omg mi mum is such a bitch, she didnt let mi get a sex swing for mi room' GO GET A JOB >_< ...sigh.


----------



## john25usa (Mar 25, 2009)

Can everyone please stop posting on this thread I never intended for it to become so serious and I have requested for this thread to be deleted.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 25, 2009)

tim2g said:
			
		

> Can everyone please stop posting on this thread I never intended for it to become so serious and I have requested for this thread to be deleted.


Ok, I guess you've learned your lesson. Consider the piper paid in full. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Thread closed*


----------

